# Whats your opinion on the best powerheads?



## loumaggs (Dec 7, 2015)

Whats your opinion on the best powerheads?
I had a chance to review these recently and was surprised at just how much of a difference they make


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately I can't afford the Vortech powerheads. I'm pretty happy with the Jebao series.


----------

